# Causes and cures for s push slice



## richy (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi all

I've recently developed a uncontrollable push slice with my driver. Ball starts way right of intended target and moves further right of varying degrees. Sometimes its a straight block other times it moves further right.

My grip is neutral and I'm almost certain my path is from the inside so I'm assuming its down to clubface control and it being open to the path.

Does this sound correct and if so what can I do to remedy this? If there is something else what could it be?

Thank you muchly :thup:


----------



## One Planer (Sep 23, 2013)

Sounds to me like you either have the ball positioned too far back or you're not rotatng correctly (.. Hanging back?) coming into impact.

James ill be along soon to tell me I'm wrong :rofl:


----------



## SimonC (Sep 23, 2013)

If the ball is starting right then that is where the clubface is pointing, if it's then slicing further right then this will be because the face is open to the swing path. If you had the same clubface angle at imapct but this was closed to the path eg clubface was pointing 2 degrees right of the target and the club path was 4 degrees right of the target then you would hit a draw but of the face is open say 6 degrees to the target with the same path then you will get your push slice.

I played recently a round with a friend who I haven't played with in a couple of years. He said he's been hitting some massive hooks which had been getting worse and worse, they sarted pretty much online but went way left (right handed player). I asked him what he thought the problem was and he said he must be coming over the top to be doing this & he'd been trying to swing more from the inside to correct it which in fact makes the problem worse. I told him to "feel" like he was coming a little over the top and see what happens, low and behold no big hook any more. I actually had a text off him a couple a weeks later thanking me for the tip as he had won the singles knockout final that day and was hitting the driver the best he ever has. If only I could help my own game.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 23, 2013)

You may be swaying forward and getting the club stuck behind you.   Try starting down with the arms a little earlier than your body rotation.


----------



## richy (Sep 23, 2013)

SimonC said:



			If the ball is starting right then that is where the clubface is pointing, if it's then slicing further right then this will be because the face is open to the swing path. If you had the same clubface angle at imapct but this was closed to the path eg clubface was pointing 2 degrees right of the target and the club path was 4 degrees right of the target then you would hit a draw but of the face is open say 6 degrees to the target with the same path then you will get your push slice.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah thats what I thought. It's closing the face thats the problem without it hooking left


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 23, 2013)

richy said:



			Yeah thats what I thought. It's closing the face thats the problem without it hooking left
		
Click to expand...

Check your grip. A poor grip will cause issues with power and direction.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 23, 2013)

It's possible that earlier problems with the hooks are causing you to hold off on/during the release. If that's the case, somehow you have to convince yourself to commit to swinging through properly. 

As a tennis player, whenever I was having that problem, I tried to think 'topspin down the line'. Helped me commit, get the weight transfer better and finish the swing. Hook is topspin cross-court! Cricket equivalent is driving back past bowler/mid-off (good) versus mid-on/mid-wicket (hook) but the tennis analogy is more like a 'proper' golf swing.


----------



## Evesdad (Sep 24, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			It's possible that earlier problems with the hooks are causing you to hold off on/during the release. If that's the case, somehow you have to convince yourself to commit to swinging through properly. 

As a tennis player, whenever I was having that problem, I tried to think 'topspin down the line'. Helped me commit, get the weight transfer better and finish the swing. Hook is topspin cross-court! Cricket equivalent is driving back past bowler/mid-off (good) versus mid-on/mid-wicket (hook) but the tennis analogy is more like a 'proper' golf swing.
		
Click to expand...

Good analogy! I like this.


----------



## richy (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies



sawtooth said:



			Check your grip. A poor grip will cause issues with power and direction.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think my grip is the problem, I regularly check it to make sure it hasn't slipped one way or the other.

I wouldn't mind even hitting a little push-fade, but this thing is uncontrollable


----------

